# Can deer smell a clean rifle



## Arkie (Jan 14, 2009)

I read a lot about people masking _their_ scent with all types of products. What about the solvent smell from a clean rifle? How do you mask this smell? May not be the best forum for this question, but I like this one based on past advice.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yes. They can smell ANYTHING.

You ride by McDonalds and smell the burgers cooking... the deer could smell the bun, mustard, catsup, pickles, lettuce etc...


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

wanna know the best way to mask your scent from a deer?

Don't try....

Make it a part of his environment.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

There is alot of hype out there about masking scent, either with clothing or chemicals. The truth is you can't mask your scent from deer. they will smell you.

Look at it this way a dogs sense of smell is far greater than that of a human, a deers sense of smell is greater than a dogs. Drug smugglers attempt to mask the odor of the drugs they transport because even humans can often recognize the odor if trained. They mask with coffee, diesel fuel etc. and humans can't smell the drugs. Drug sniffing dogs however, can. They can sort through the individual odors and pick up on the ones they are trained to recognize.

Deer can do the same thing, only many scientists believe to a far greater extent. The extent that deer pay attention to that scent varies between deer.

After 30+ years of deer hunting I believe that the only way to "mask" scent is not allow the deer to get it. In other words, don't put yourself upwind of the deer you are after.

huntin1


----------



## Arkie (Jan 14, 2009)

I, for one have not worried too much about masking my scent. (except lately when my clean rifle smelled worse than my huntin gear)

I guess a buck in rut has only one thing on his mind.

Im starting to think a buck in rut and a single man are very similar in the aspect that GOD gave man two heads, but only enough blood to run one at a time.

Hey huntin1, I liked your analogy. Sounds like the DEA and Border Patrol need to think about training deer to sniff out drugs.

I wonder what McDonalds would think about a McDeer burger.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

huntin1 said:


> Look at it this way a dogs sense of smell is far greater than that of a human, a deers sense of smell is greater than a dogs.


I would argue it depends on the breed of dog.

Ill bet on the coyotes nose over a deers ANY day of the week.

I also think a pigs nose is maybe not as overall as powerful, but maybe more sensitive. I think a pig is better at sorting out different scents than a deer.

Not to mention, a deers nose can be confused, there's no confusing a coyotes.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Cows have good sniffers also. Got busted by about 30 of them tonight, and does walked right down the same trail with not a care in the world. Cows peg me way more then deer.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

P&Y I think it is just the reputation you have with farm animals :lol:

As far as the scent of cleaning solution on your deer rifle. At the distance you shoot a deer with a rifle does it really matter that much?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

They not only can smell a clean rifle but a dirty one as well. They can tell if you stoped at a gas station on the way to your hunting grounds. They can tell if you had bacon and eggs or oatmeal for breakfast. Those are the reasons you work the wind, air out your hunting clothing so it isn't so strong smelling, why you do not fuel your ride wearing your hunting clothes, why you work the wind, why you work the wind and use the wind. Keep movements to a minium.

 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I know there are animals with better sniffers than deer including some dogs. My point is that trying to mask the scent is for the most part fruitless. Work the wind.

Huntin1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> P&Y I think it is just the reputation you have with farm animals


...or just cows for that matter! Smell his fingers! That will give you all the proof you will need! :beer:

I still can't believe you caught me with that one!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I bet that every oneof those cows faced you the entire time.......never once turningtheir back and giving you a shot!!!!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I know there are animals with better sniffers than deer including some dogs. My point is that trying to mask the scent is for the most part fruitless. Work the wind


My belief is that all these scentaway stuff and scent lock stuff does is dilute your scent. It makes it harder for animals to sense. IE....they know you were there....but the scent is faint so they don't know if you are still around or passed on by.

I shot a doe 15 yards that was downwind of me this sunday.


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm taking a coworker out for his first deer season and he told me something that made me shake my head. He was going to skip his medication because it makes him urinate almost as soon as he drinks.

First off getting dehydrated isn't worth it to get a deer. Secondly, the scent factor is over played in my opinion. I've had deer walk up on me while I was smoking, drinking a soda or eating a ham sandwhich. I've also had them appear when I was taking care of business. "This is my rifle, this is my gun, this is for hunting, this one's for..."

Anyways, I had to tell him various experiences I've had and that if he's got to go, he's got to go. Just try to do it at the truck and definitly dont do it on trails, beds or scrapes. They smell, see and hear humans all the time. It's when more than one of those senses has been busted that they disappear. One and they will just be wary or even curious.

A friend was standing as we were pushing through some trees and became annoyed when a trucks horn kept sounding behind him. He finally turned around to see what they were honking at....a half dozen does were walking straight towards him, he was dressed in full orange head to toe standing upright with no cover and no attempt to remain motionless. They hadn't caught his scent and he wasn't making a sound... until he shot and took down the largest doe.


----------



## Lizard (Sep 10, 2003)

So Alleyooper, what are you spose to have for breakfast? Bacon and eggs or oatmeal? I will be hunting whitetails,what do they like best?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

the dry cerel with marshmellows in it and blueberry syrup drizzled over it. A friend swears by it.

P.S. the Oatmeal is better for you than the bacon and eggs but doesn't taste as good.
I like lots of honey in my oatmeal.

 Al


----------



## mohallfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

If he is close enough to smell your rifle he is probably close enough to shoot :sniper:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Arkie said:


> I read a lot about people masking _their_ scent with all types of products. What about the solvent smell from a clean rifle? How do you mask this smell? May not be the best forum for this question, but I like this one based on past advice.


Not at 600 yards. :sniper:

I know it's not sporting in the hunter/hunted stalking sense. But it is highly challenging and a heck of a lot of fun. Especially since I know so many hunter who are happy hitting a pie plate at 100 yards.


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

I dont think most deer mind the smell of humans just because they are used to them so much. I still try to keep my scent to a minimum though. Last weekend i had two big does bed up 50 yards down wind of me all morning and they had no idea i was near.


----------



## Arkie (Jan 14, 2009)

I know deer are alarmed and threatened by a predators scent. But, I still cant help but think that deer are normally threatened or maybe even curious by the unfamiliar scent we tend to give off. Not to mention hunting season seems to change our scent a little ie: gun oil.

But, on the other hand, I've seen what I would call freak encounters with deer before.

I guess it all comes down to if they view your scent as a threat, maybe. Each deer being different in this aspect.

I wonder......doe scented gun oil!!!...........Hmm


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Arkie said:


> I read a lot about people masking _their_ scent with all types of products. What about the solvent smell from a clean rifle? How do you mask this smell? May not be the best forum for this question, but I like this one based on past advice.


I'd say there is something more important than the deer smelling your clean rifle. It is hitting the deer in the right place when you shoot at it. I always hunt with a dirty rifle because I can predict where the next shot is going to go (pretty much the same place as the last one). With a clean rifle, you are definitely going to have a different point of impact than when you sighted in your rifle since when you sight in every shot after the first one is from a dirty rifle. I say, never hunt with a clean rifle, whether the deer can smell it or not. If I am going hunting with a clean rifle I always stop somewhere on the way and shoot once to foul the bore before I hunt.

I also agree that working the wind is much more important than blocking/covering your scent.


----------

